# Marty's Reliable Cycle Wed group Ride!



## vs779 (Feb 22, 2005)

This ride will meet every Wed starting March 13th and go til Sept 18th. We meet at 5:45 pm and roll out at 6pm sharp. There will be a 35 mile A ride, 30 mile no drop B ride and a 25 mile no drop C ride. The first few weeks of daylight will dictate time of ride. Garmin files will be available after the first few rides when we nail down the exact routes. 

1164 Rt. 10 West
Randolph, NJ 07869

Call (973) 584-7773 with questions if any.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Need to go to Morristown to get a BG Fit from Jesse first....

iirc, Marc will be rocking his new Mavic SLS wheels....

will wee continue to see Yukon on a road bike?


----------



## vs779 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bike Ride Profile | 24miles near Randolph | Times and Records | Strava


Every week the A ride will add a bit of distance so we can start getting to the 35-40 mile mark.

The B+C rides will continue to follow this route for now.


----------



## Jeffyh (Jul 2, 2013)

dang, can someone please start a lower class ride group? I get that all of you are fast, but what about the newer guys that want to try group riding so they can learn etiquette and have someone that will push them so they can get there?


----------



## CheapTrek (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeffyh said:


> dang, can someone please start a lower class ride group? I get that all of you are fast, but what about the newer guys that want to try group riding so they can learn etiquette and have someone that will push them so they can get there?


As the OP mentions, they also have a B and C ride. C rides usually average in the 12 - 14 mph range and are typically feature flat to moderately hilly terrain.
If you're comfortable going out on your own for 20 to 30 miles at this pace you should have no problem staying with them.
If it's your first group ride, I suggest doing some reading on etiquette and watch a few videos on hand signaling. It's also not a bad idea to let the ride leader know its your first group ride and ask them to point out anything they feel you might be doing incorrectly.


----------

